# Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März


*Video:
6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht
 .......und ihr macht euch Gedanken um Drillfehler​*
Man findet immer wieder Videos, die einfach klasse sind.

Hier ein Drill des Hechtes - ein 6-jähriges Mädel "bei der Arbeit" .....

Der Dad nach dem Drill:
Nu hatter 100 cm....

Wenn man immer wieder liest, auf was man beim Drillen alles aufpassen muss und wie man das richtig machen muss, um größere Fische nicht zu verlieren:
Zugucken und lernen, wie man Meterhechte drillt!





https://www.facebook.com/fishingirelandpl.jacekgorny/videos/1076730715770006/


----------



## grubenreiner (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Du hast das bissle Mißvrständlich geschrieben. Vorher war ihr PB 94 - nun mit diesem Fisch 100cm.
Liest sich als würde der Fisch bei der landung wachsen.

Reife leistung, schicke Mütze.


----------



## daci7 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Die Kleene hat mehr Ruhe im Drill als so mancher erwachsene Petrijünger den ich in D "kämpfen" gesehen hab :m
Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Du hast das bissle Mißvrständlich geschrieben. Vorher war ihr PB 94 - nun mit diesem Fisch 100cm.
> Liest sich als würde der Fisch bei der landung wachsen.
> 
> Reife leistung, schicke Mütze.



Habs geändert - doof, wenn mans in der Überschrift richtig macht und nachher schludert...

Daher:
DANKE!!!!


----------



## JasonP (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Früh übt sich.
 Mit 6 Jahren schon dass erreicht, worauf ich bis heute noch warte


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Ja, so cool wie sie rangeht, war das definitiv nicht ihr erster Drill.
Am besten finde ich, wie sie den Schritt nach rechts macht und die Angel so hält, dass Paps die Schnur zu greifen bekommt.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Gekonnter als mancher "Pro" ;-))))


----------



## Bobster (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Ich bin nicht auf FB und werde mich auch nicht dort anmelden um diesen Beitrag zu schauen.

 But anyway, thanks for sharing it...:q


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht auf FB und werde mich auch nicht dort anmelden um diesen Beitrag zu schauen.


muss dich dafür auch nicht anmelden #d

einfach auf "jetzt nicht" klicken :m

#h


----------



## Roter Piranha (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht auf FB und werde mich auch nicht dort anmelden um diesen Beitrag zu schauen.
> 
> But anyway, thanks for sharing it...:q



Das Video kann jeder gucken. Egal ob bei fb angemeldet oder nicht. Diese Aussage kann ich nicht verstehen ;+#c


Top gemacht sonst,sah zwar mehr nach Dorsch angeln aus ,so wie sie gepumpt hat. Aber top.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Startet bei mir nicht ohne anmelden oder beitreten.


----------



## Roter Piranha (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Ich bin auch überhaupt kein Fan von Facebook,und hab es auch nicht. Aber Videos laufen bis jetzt alle bei mir die ich so anklicke.


----------



## Bobster (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Startet bei mir nicht ohne anmelden oder beitreten.


 
 So sieht's aus ...und das ist auch gut so bei mir


----------



## Bobster (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Ich bin auch überhaupt kein Fan von Facebook,und hab es auch nicht. Aber Videos laufen bis jetzt alle bei mir die ich so anklicke.





 Dann würde ich darüber mal nachdenken....


----------



## Franky (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Cool - die Kurze macht alles richtig. Vor allem fummelt sie nicht an der Bremse rum, wie so mancher "Profi"! Hammergeil!!!!!
Und vor allem die Mütze - sowas brauch ich jetzt auch!! :m
Ganz dickes Petri!!!!!


----------



## Reg A. (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Dem schließe ich mich an! Kenne auch so einige, die sich in puncto Gelassenheit und Drillvermögen ne gehörige Scheibe von der Kleinen abschneiden könnten!
Und die Mütze ist ja wohl um Längen cooler und v.a. "ehrlicher" als irgendwelche Totenkopf-ach-was-bin-ich-doch-hardcore-Verkleidung, die man manchmal am Wasser bewundern darf :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Die Mütze will auch, davon ab ;-))
KULT!!


----------



## assipab (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Halber Meter fängt Meter


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*



assipab schrieb:


> Halber Meter fängt Meter ��


Der ist auch gut!!
:q:q#6#6


----------



## Vanner (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Hat die Lütte super gemacht, Respekt.

Bin auch nicht beim Fratzenbuch angemeldet und konnte das Video trotzdem sehen.


----------



## raxrue (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Tjahh..meine ist 3....was mir wohl jetzt durch den Kopf geht....zb...wo will der Hecht mit dir hin...


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Kann das Video nicht sehen ohne mich bei Fratzenbook anzumelden.|splat2:


----------



## phirania (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

https://www.amazon.de/melondipity-Zucker-Beanie-Baby-M%C3%BCtze-Wei%C3%9F/dp/B018WJRN5A/ref=sr_1_11?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1486659634&sr=1-11&keywords=m%C3%BCtzen+mit+ohren

Gibt es doch...
https://www.google.de/search?q=mütz...jv4PSAhWMCsAKHawODrUQsAQIigE&biw=1536&bih=731


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Der Link funzt nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Nettes Video, die Kleine hat alles richtig gemacht!
Als meine so alt war, hab ich im Fopu mal Grillgut geholt, dabei hat sie immer wieder versucht die Refos durch die Ringe zu kurbeln!

Jürgen


----------



## Frame (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Genial.
Als meine Tochter 3 Jahre und ca. 2 Monate war hab ich ihr mal ein Stündchen ne 4 m Stippe für Köfis gegeben. 
Platz war sogar ziemlich schwierig links Schilf vorne Steinpackung, rechts harte Strömung mit ebenfalls Hängergefahr.
Die hat da noch ohne nachzudenken alles richtig gemacht.
Weder sind ihr die Fische ins Gesicht noch in die Steinpackung geflogen. Werfen konnte sie auch ohne im Schilf oder Steinpackung zu landen.

Der Mutter hat das gestunken ohne Ende und sie hat es unterbunden für 2 Jahre. Konnte mir auch nicht mehr zusehen.

Ab dem 5. Geburtstag durft sie dann wieder mitgehen und hat aber "den Kopf" dabei eingeschaltet und fast alles ging schief. Nur noch jeden 3.-4. Fisch gelandet. Hänger und Verwicklungen ohne Ende.
Im Endeffekt hat sie es nie gelernt, obwohl immer mal wieder probiert.

Bei der kleinen sieht man aber dass sie es wohl kontinuierlich gelernt hat. Vermutlich hat sie den Fisch eher für Papa ausgedrillt. Selbst das wäre/ist aber ne reife Leistung für nen Hecht dieser Größe!


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Sauber gemacht,Hut ab,die kleine hat es drauf........


----------



## phatfunky (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Einfach klasse! Süß wie sie beim heben dann immer auf Zehenspitzen steht 

Glaube auch dass Papa ganz stolz ist. Da war ich schon stolz genug als meinen 7 Jährige letztes Jahr einen 7 Pfund Karpfen gefangen hat, aber einen Meterhecht.. mit 6 Jahren! Sehr sehr cool


----------



## Bruno 01 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Sehr goil,super die Kleine !!!!!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Sehr goil,super die Kleine !!!!!!!




Kann ja nur das eine Bild sehen. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen wie stolz sie ist!
Und erst die Mama oder der Papa!
Super kleine!


----------



## Ørret (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

https://youtu.be/SFIOBXVJY0Y

Der kleine hier hats auch drauf.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Klasse gemacht, so wie es sein muss, kein rum Gespiele, kein unnötiges Verlängern den Drills-SUPER!

 Und sie stellt direkt die ganzen Spinner bloß, welche einem dann von 15/20oder gar 30 Minütigen Drills an wirklichen Hechtgeschirr erzählen...


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Ja Kinder haben noch keine allüren....
Raus muss der Fisch und damit basta!


----------



## dcpolo (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Wobei der Papa schon zum Ausdruck bringt, dass er etwas nervös ist. Sagt immer wieder "Boah, das ist n Großer!"#6

 Sieht aber nach einem eingespielten Team aus, echt klasse das Video!


----------



## Ørret (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Und das Schwesterchen freut sich auch....süss#:#:#:


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Aber erst mit sieben !


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Und den "kampfstarken" Hecht keine "30-Meter-Fluchten" machen lassen...

Die hat so kompromisslos dagegen gehalten wie weiland die Förster Brüder in der VfB Abwehr..

Einfach nur geil ;-))))


----------



## wusel345 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Da brauchen wir uns um unseren Angler-Nachwuchs keine Sorgen machen, auch wenn es nicht in Deutschland war. Könnte ne neue Babs werden. :q

Und ihre Mütze soll sie ja behalten. Ist einfach nur süß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

immer her damit ;-)


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

Könnte auch in dem Alter sein. Drillt wie ein Alter.
https://www.facebook.com/clarfishingoffical/videos/1189206347845343/


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*



zokker schrieb:


> Könnte auch in dem Alter sein. Drillt wie ein Alter.
> https://www.facebook.com/clarfishingoffical/videos/1189206347845343/



Weiß jemand was für eine Fischart das ist?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*

hmmm... für mich sieht das aus wie irgendein Zackenbarsch (Grouper). 

So einen würde ich auch sehr gerne mal fangen!


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Video: 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> hmmm... für mich sieht das aus wie irgendein Zackenbarsch (Grouper).
> 
> So einen würde ich auch sehr gerne mal fangen!



Für mich auch, aber gibt es tatsächlich "Grouper-Puffs"? In dem Video sieht man kleine Teiche und nicht das Meer ;+


----------

